# Porsche Boxster S 987 (3.4) - 2010



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A 2010 Boxster S for a paint correction with only 19000kms , it´s a daily driver and the owner wants it perfect , it had deep scracthes and swirls.
With deep water spots.


























3 times snow foam and after a good wash the water spot remained almost the same .










During the soft top wash










Paint correction started


























Some scratches removed


























Deep scratches on the front bumper.


















Sanding was the way











































Sticky paint all over the car











































Trunk and rear bumper


















































Sideway



































Second coat of Z2 pro curing










Wheels removed and arches detailed


















Show off time with an extra layer of Crystal Rock da Swissvax




























































































Sun Gun Pics











































































I asked the owner to take the 987 to the sun and compare with a very swirled and hologramed Gt-R for comparing , a onsite before and after.






































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

The swirled up black GTR next to the Porsche in the very last picture shows the difference between a perfected black car and a hacked black car, easy to see why the client choose you!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

dsms said:


> The swirled up black GTR next to the Porsche in the very last picture shows the difference between a perfected black car and a hacked black car, easy to see why the client choose you!


Thanks Dave

I asked the client to see the GT-R near his detailed Boxster to see the difference . :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job there Rui :thumb:
That car looks so deep in colour and the reflections look 3D !

The swirled GTR looks dull in comparison !


Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## BlackPassat (Jan 7, 2011)

Good Job. Last time I detailed a Porsche Boxster I noticed that the spoiler is very difficult to get nice and shiny.


----------



## Shopman (Feb 14, 2011)

Same colour as mine. After long steady work it looks almost as good as that now :buffer: 

The roof looks great, what did you use for the final finish?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

BlackPassat said:


> Good Job. Last time I detailed a Porsche Boxster I noticed that the spoiler is very difficult to get nice and shiny.


*
It´s strange because you have just to get the spoiler up and paint corrected , and this one had sticly paint as almost the last Porsches i detailed *



Shopman said:


> Same colour as mine. After long steady work it looks almost as good as that now :buffer:
> 
> The roof looks great, what did you use for the final finish?


Final finish in Polish or for the soft top?


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Those in-the-sun shots are just amazing! :argie:
What a wonderful work on this Boxster. Did two Boxters myself recently and I really enjoyed working on those cars. I also experienced the sticky paint.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top class finish Rui, flake pop is superb:thumb: Cant beat Basalt Black!!


----------



## Shopman (Feb 14, 2011)

Racer said:


> *
> It´s strange because you have just to get the spoiler up and paint corrected , and this one had sticly paint as almost the last Porsches i detailed *
> 
> Final finish in Polish or for the soft top?


For the soft top.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning work a true craftsman:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

james_death said:


> Stunning work a true craftsman:thumb:





Jim_S said:


> Those in-the-sun shots are just amazing! :argie:
> What a wonderful work on this Boxster. Did two Boxters myself recently and I really enjoyed working on those cars. I also experienced the sticky paint.





slrestoration said:


> Top class finish Rui, flake pop is superb:thumb: Cant beat Basalt Black!!


Thanks , and yes sticky paint is a PITA


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

*This Porsche has one of the best reflections I've ever seen*!!! :thumb:

Congratulations, mate! 

It's a great work. :thumb:

*Water spots*, so deep, *have surprised me*... 

One hug,buddy.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Axel_89 said:


> *This Porsche has one of the best reflections I've ever seen*!!! :thumb:
> 
> Congratulations, mate!
> 
> ...


Gracias amigo

Take a look at the gtr next to the Boxster , covered in swirls , Holos and RIDS


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great job !


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Great job !





horned yo said:


> stunning work


Thanks :thumb:


----------

